# When the car is master



## trackend (Dec 2, 2005)

I took this cutting from today's local paper I am really pissed off 
traffic has taken precedence over an annual parade by WW2 vets to commemorate their allies losses at Pearl harbour. 
This year will see the final march past. As if they couldn't stop the traffic for 15Min's on Sunday morning 
what a bloody indictment to the rule of the motor car


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Sad to hear Lee, maybe they will change their minds before next year, I doubt it somehow though. It is a shame that the car is being put before remembrance, I think it should be the other way around.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Agreed. Cars can drive down that road for the other 364 days a year, the vets parade asks for just one day. Shame.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

That's quite stupid, but I imagine 15 minutes along a main street these days can cause a lot of trouble. Just change where you march.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2005)

F that! They should allow that to continue. Bring in extra police if safety is a concern. Sheesh!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 4, 2005)

Use the extra police to cover that, while allowing the scum in the unprotected areas to roam free. I'm all for allowing remembrance to continue but this country, on a whole, is one big sh*t hole, rat race running on a constant tight ship. You need cops breathing down the necks of half the shit hole to keep them near the track, let alone on it. Does it really need to be down that one street? Does remembrance have to be done one specific way, in one specific area?


----------

